# Iodine for dipping umbilical cords



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought Iodine would be easy to find so of course I waited until the last minute and now I can't find it despite going to several stores. At Walmart and CVS the place on the shelf that was labeled as Iodine was completely empty. At Smith's and Walgreens all we could find was a tiny bottle of 2% Iodine. I should have 7%, correct? Can someone tell me where they get theirs and what the bottle look like? 

Arghhhhh.... this is what I get for waiting until the last minute. 
:GAAH: :hair:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I just used Betadine that I got from Walmart. One of my experienced goat friends said she uses the same, so I think it works just as well as an iodine tincture. Probably easier to find, too. =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I just used Betadine that I got from Walmart. One of my experienced goat friends said she uses the same, so I think it works just as well as an iodine tincture. Probably easier to find, too. =)


 I agree...if you can't find the 7% which is best to use....benadine will work.... :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tracto supply should have it or a feed store.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, I contacted my mentor to get her advice. She told me that 7% Iodine is nearly impossible to get becaue it is used for making Meth - Darn meth users, making my life difficult again. Anyway, she told me to get Triodine 7 which hopefully I will be able to find at my local feed store.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.. hope you find it... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

LuvmyGoaties said:


> Well, I contacted my mentor to get her advice. She told me that 7% Iodine is nearly impossible to get becaue it is used for making Meth - Darn meth users, making my life difficult again. Anyway, she told me to get Triodine 7 which hopefully I will be able to find at my local feed store.


 Yep that is what I was going to say. It is ALMOST impossible to get any at all. If you use the Betodine they say to do it several times, just becasue it does nto work as well as the "good Stuff".


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

If you can't find any of that, you can always use Chlorhexidine. Works just as well. 
I get a pint of chlorhexidine from Jeffers, and it lasts a long time.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I would have to say betadine works just fine. I am in the animal care/veterinary industry and all we use is betadine - it works just fine.


----------

